# Drill team Routine.



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that sounds super exciting!  Let us know how it goes and take lots of pics!!


----------



## diamonr4ever (Jan 29, 2008)

That sounds really fun. Sorry no ideas though.lol. make sure to take pics!


----------

